
Chime, a Go Editor for macOS – v1.0 Now Available - mattiemass
https://www.chimehq.com/blog/launched
======
shric
Cool. Some feedback from a few minutes of use:

\- When I started typing a string, Chime added a double quote for me to
terminate the string. Fine, but if I use my years of muscle memory to
terminate the string myself, it should replace the inserted quote instead of
letting me double them up: fmt.Printf("Hello"") this does work correctly if
you used autocomplete to generate a " format " hint from fmt.Printf.

\- After typing fmt.Pr<escape> it showed me a number of options including
fmt.Printf. When I selected that option, it presented me with fmt.Printf(
format , a ) which I could fill in, fine. But I had to deliberately move the
cursor into the " a " part to replace the " a " with my argument. If I didn't
and just moved right after the comma, it would do e.g.: fmt.Printf("%d", 42a)
Also, the fmt.Printf would be highlighted green instead of light blue like the
others. Furthermore, if I then tried to do fmt.Pr<escape> on the next line, it
wouldn't offer anything semantically related, just the local variables like x
and y.

~~~
mattiemass
Thanks so much for trying. These two issues are both fairly related, and an
area of active work.

That string termination thing in particular is killing me as well. Going to be
addressed in the next release or so, but thank you for reporting.

The experiences around autocomplete interactions are noted and, with the
exception of the very last bit, understood. Very much appreciate you reporting
what happened.

------
geoah
Let me first of all thank you for even attempting this. An editor that comes
out of the box for golang would be greatly appreciated by a lot of people,
myself included.

First thing I notice opening chime is that I don't know what I can do with it.
- Other than opening a folder, getting code suggestions with ctrl+space, and
getting additional context hovering with alt, I couldn't find anything I could
do. - An FAQ or feature list of what Chime is able and not able to do would go
a long way.

Additionally a roadmap on the next plans for it, or even better an option for
people who got a license to vote for features would be also nice.

\---

As of now it seems like a solid start, but without simple things like a
keypress to fuzzy match and open a file, show code errors, a way to run tests
or code and see the output, it doesn't seem to be usable for day to day work.

\---

That been said, the current price is low enough that I'll be getting one
simply to show support for the project and come back to it every now and then
to see how it evolves.

Good luck :)

~~~
mattiemass
First, thank you for taking the time to take a look and write some feedback.
It's very helpful.

You aren't the first person to have difficultly understanding now to get your
bearings. We hear you (and others) loud and clear about an FAQ/feature list.

An actual voting system is an interesting idea. But we prioritize feature work
100% base on feedback. I think we'll probably end up favoring requests from
license holders, but we're going to attempt to satisfy as many users as we
can. Within the constraints of our desire to build out features carefully.

Navigation by name (to open a file for example) is in the works, but was cut
from the 1.0. Errors and warning are also being worked on. Running/testing is
highly requested, but we're focusing on those for now.

Extremely kind of you to support the work like that. We will try our best make
it something you do want to use for day to day coding.

~~~
geoah
A GitHub repo where people can file bugs, feature requests, and also track
progress on features that are being worked on would also go a long way. This
way i can subscribe on a feature I’m interested in and see when it’s shipped
or ready to be beta tested.

------
rvz
At last, I'm very pleased to see a native editor for a modern language like
Golang, unlike the unpleasant experience I've had with VSCode and Goland which
perform very poorly on my Macbook with other Electron and Java based software
running.

I'm also switching back and forth with CodeRunner which runs great but has
poor support for Golang debugging. If Chime adds support for a better build,
run and debugging experience, it could be my 'goto' editor for Golang. I
wonder if Rust could have the same treatment for a dedicated editor, perhaps.

I paid for CodeRunner for the same quality and features and if building,
running and debugging features works on Chime, that would be a direct purchase
from me. Thanks for your work on Chime!

~~~
mattiemass
We're so glad that you're interested in what we're up to!

We do have plans to offer build/run/debug/test, as that's something everyone
is after. But, right now, we're very focused on the core editing experience.

------
mikegreenberg
Congrats on 1.0! Feedback:

\- Most needed feature: project-level fuzzy file opener. Hotkeys open a
textbox that let me type letters in, which brings up files which match
(ideally applying a Must-Recently-Used algo). (See Ctrl+P for VIM) ((Bonus:
The fuzzy finder considers non-project imported files as well.))

\- Debugger integration. (My preference is Delve.)

\- Syntax error highlighting.

\- Consider using [https://github.com/fatih/vim-
go/](https://github.com/fatih/vim-go/) as a list of nice features to add to
your short(long)-list of ideas.

LMK, if I can elaborate on anything. I'll be watching. Thanks for your hard
work!

~~~
mattiemass
Thanks so much! Very appreciated.

Navigation by typing was planned, but ultimately pulled from our 1.0. It's in
the works. As is errors and warnings.

Debugging is a very common request, but its a large feature. We'd like to do
it well, and there are other things we have to get to first.

------
dmitshur
Congrats on reaching this milestone, and thank you for working on this! As a
user of Go and macOS, I'm glad it's being developed.

I've installed it, and will give it a shot. I may need to wait for a few more
features before I can use it (e.g., ability to open many Go files from a
project and switch between them), but what's there so far looks nice. Two-
finger scrolling with bounce at the ends is very pleasant, better than Sublime
Text.

Best of luck post-1.0.0!

Edit: I just realized I can open an entire directory, which gives me a sidebar
and solves the problem of being unable to switch between files.

------
giancarlostoro
One thing this entire website is missing is screenshots. I have to literally
download the press kit to find them. I shouldn't even have to do that. They
should be on the front-page or the downloads page, or both. Sublime Text does
this, VS Code does it, Atom does it. It's just good to know what an editor
looks like long before anything else.

Screenshots tell you a lot about an editor.

~~~
mattiemass
Good feedback, and I agree. We just have the one, but it's not enough.

~~~
giancarlostoro
Oh I see, I didnt click to go to the homepage so I missed it all. Maybe in
blog posts like this one it might make sense to include one, even if its just
a basic screenshot. You'll be glad you did this for every version release
cause you can see back in time over the years as the editor evolves.

------
gschier
I'm super interested to see if such a niche tool can attract a big enough
audience.

Is Chime only going to be for macOS, or are there plans to also bring it to
other platforms like iPad, Windows, etc, too?

~~~
mattiemass
Well I guess that remains to be seen :)

There are lots of excellent cross-platform editors out there. We're macOS
users, and we just wanted to build something that catered specifically to that
crowd. iPad is close in some respects, but would really need a totally
different interaction model.

~~~
geoah
I honestly wouldn't mind an ipad golang editor that needs a mouse and
keyboard. I've been using [https://github.com/cdr/code-
server](https://github.com/cdr/code-server) from time to time when I wanna
travel light and it's a real treat.

~~~
mattiemass
Wow that does look very cool! Development on the iPad is going to be something
that seems to be in very high demand.

------
eandre
Wow, this looks great! Will check it out immediately tomorrow morning!

------
jamil7
I’m no a Go developer but was super excited to see someone taking this kind of
approach to editors last time it was posted here. Downloaded and tried out the
build, great stuff!

~~~
mattiemass
That's very kind of you. I'm afraid a bunch of things don't work without a
working local Go install, but would still love to hear your thoughts. Get in
touch if there's anything else you'd like to share.

------
bradknowles
So, no confusion here?

See [https://aws.amazon.com/chime/](https://aws.amazon.com/chime/)

~~~
barnaclejive
Nope. "Amazon Chime is a communications service that lets you meet, chat, and
place business calls inside and outside your organization, all using a single
application. "

------
adiyatmubarak
Seems promising, but I can't try due I still using OSX 10.4.2

------
mcdirty
Disappointing this is only for macOS. For the time being I'm stuck with Goland
from Jetbrains or VSCode. I applaud the effort though. The ecosystem could use
far more options.

------
wlqlwlql
download link seem to be broken

